# no full qualified hostname after boot

## littletux

Hi @all

I have a Livesystem created which i boot over pxe server. Since some time i have a strange behavior. I don't receive a FQDN

if I type 

```
hostname -f
```

 it sais me 

```
hostname: No address associated with name
```

After reconnecting with Networkmanager all goes fine.

Some Ideas?

----------

